# Looking for a Vacuum tee part number 478417. Anyone happen to have one they would like to part with?



## GIgtoGuy (Jun 24, 2021)

Can’t find one anywhere online


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I will look over the weekend
it may not be tomorrow tho
I have alot of errands to run tomorrow and a dinner engagement

Scott

I have a dozen or so of em in an old holley box with other carb stuff

does it need to be that number or do you need a power brake source and 2 vacuum sources...


----------



## GIgtoGuy (Jun 24, 2021)

I would prefer that part number so that it is correct but I do need Vacuum booster with 2 auxiliary vacuum sources so three port total


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I looked 

I have 1 on a 68 276 carb I am keeping with 2 smalls out 1 side

and the other 7 or 8 have just power brake and 1 vacuum nipple 

sorry

what are you working on a 71 n up w ac ??


----------



## GIgtoGuy (Jun 24, 2021)

Working on a 70 w/ power brakes and A/C


----------



## GIgtoGuy (Jun 24, 2021)

Thanks for looking. I did find some similar re-pops I may just go that route


----------

